# Things to do and see in Liverpool?



## foamy (Nov 8, 2007)

So the Turner prize exhibition is being held in Liverpool this year and I am planning a trip up there between Christmas and New Year (or a little after) to see it.

Any recommendations of places to stay, eat, see while i'm there? Either around Liverpool or within driving distance? Will have car and be mobile.

Any help much appreciated


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2007)

Worth a drive to Crosby beach to see Antony Gormley's statues 

edit: if they're still there.


----------



## foamy (Nov 8, 2007)

bee - that sounds cool but a quick google says Gormleys 'another place' was allowed to stay permanently


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 8, 2007)

Ah... it was probably christmas 2005 I went to see them then  

Sorry


----------



## sleaterkinney (Nov 8, 2007)

check pm's


----------



## miss direct (Nov 8, 2007)

Liverpool is GREAT. You can wander round the docks, go to the cathedral, china town, the big park (can't remember its name)

Good nightlife too. 

I stayed at the Malmaison, it was nice.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 10, 2007)

You could go and see purple aki for a cream tea.



> Man denies breaching ban
> 
> Nov 9 2007 http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liverpool-news/local-news/2007/11/09/
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 10, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> Ah... it was probably christmas 2005 I went to see them then
> 
> Sorry



I think it was christmas 2005 when I went to see them as well!

 

There is a lovely Art Gallery just off the big square at Lime Street.

One of my favourites in fact.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 10, 2007)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> You could go and see purple aki for a cream tea.



Purple Aki. 

He was _the_ local urban legend.


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2007)

There's LOADS to do, it is the European city of Culture...

The World Museum is supposed to be good and I'd probably go and see The Beatles museum too!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have not been to the world Mueseum.

The Beatles Mueseum is a big let down though.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> Purple Aki.
> 
> He was _the_ local urban legend.


Used to see him a lot round Eccleston

He was seriously feared


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2007)

foamy, I'm off to see that exhibition too, not sure when though.  There's a cracking little pub just over the way called The Baltic Fleet.  One of my bestest mates ever drinks in there all the time, and used to cook too, and another serves behind the bar of a weekend.  It's a proper little boozer with some great ales, and Erdinger on draught  (they have pickled eggs behind the bar too - rarr)

If you're staying over, try to catch a film at FACT, or head up to the Barfly on Seel Street for cheap gigs 

Eating-wise, Bistro Pierre in the cavern quarter is excellent, cosy and candlelit, and the house red is usually quality.  You can stay as long as you like, and they have an early bird menu - dirt cheap. The Egg cafe is good too, on Newington (central) - all veggie, and excellent value for money


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2007)

There's a Klimt exhibition on next year at the Tate too, in honour of the capital of culture bollocks - I'm soo going to that


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 10, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> There's a Klimt exhibition on next year at the Tate too, in honour of the capital of culture bollocks - I'm soo going to that



You know, I have not actually been to the Tate yet! I don't know how, because I seem to have been to almost every other arty place in Liverpool. None of the exhibitions I would have been able to get to seemed that interesting...

I am a fan of Klimt - I may have to go to that myself.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 10, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Used to see him a lot round Eccleston
> 
> He was seriously feared



He used to come round to some places in Wigan as well, apparently! He was a true urban legend, but a lot of stuff was made up about him.

He only ever wanted to measure muscles. Not murder you or anything.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> You know, I* have not actually been to the Tate yet*! I don't know how, because I seem to have been to almost every other arty place in Liverpool. None of the exhibitions I would have been able to get to seemed that interesting...
> 
> I am a fan of Klimt - I may have to go to that myself.


I hear this so much, from people who should know better!  I took a mate last (this?) year to see the Chapman Brothers thing, and she'd never been, despite moving here from that london over 10 years ago  

You should be ashamed of yourself young man.  Free art, on your doorstep?  And even the major exhibitions are only a fiver!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> He used to come round to some places in Wigan as well, apparently! He was a true urban legend, but a lot of stuff was made up about him.
> 
> He only ever wanted to measure muscles. *Not murder you or anything*.


The way the so-called hard men round here reacted, you'd think otherwise  

Seriously, he was one dodgy fuck - it weren't all rumours


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 10, 2007)

Open Eye gallery is free and usually has a nice photography exhibition in there. On the same road as fact 

http://www.openeye.org.uk/


----------



## cybershot (Nov 10, 2007)

Go to a Liverpool FC football match.


----------



## soulman (Nov 10, 2007)

The Slavery History Trail


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 10, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> He used to come round to some places in Wigan as well, apparently! He was a true urban legend, but a lot of stuff was made up about him.
> 
> He only ever wanted to measure muscles. Not murder you or anything.



He served three or four years of a seven year sentence, he's not just an eccentric 'card' like tony beep beep, he's seriously dangerous.

Chased me down otterspool once.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 11, 2007)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> He served three or four years of a seven year sentence, he's not just an eccentric 'card' like tony beep beep, he's seriously dangerous.
> 
> Chased me down otterspool once.



Yeh, He did get tried for manslaughter or something. Someone died running into an electric fence whilst they were running away from him. 

 

I just meant some of the stuff my friends laughed about were obvious exaggeration's. 

Like he came in your sleep like nightmare on elm street. To measure your muscles.


----------



## Ned Pointsman (Nov 11, 2007)

Ah yeah, some of it was drivel, for instance I heard your story as someone was hit by a train running away from him.

The muscles thing was true though, a judge specifically put an injunction on him telling him he couldn't go round feeling peoples muscles.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/merseyside/6087922.stm

Which was then overturned, which is utterly fucking bizarre, why would you appeal against something that specific if you had no intention of doing it ? As I quoted above he's just been caught on cctv doing it, the fucking nonce.


----------



## soulman (Nov 11, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> So the Turner prize exhibition is being held in Liverpool this year and I am planning a trip up there between Christmas and New Year (or a little after) to see it.
> 
> Any recommendations of places to stay, eat, see while i'm there? Either around Liverpool or within driving distance? Will have car and be mobile.
> 
> Any help much appreciated



Can you be a bit more specific? You want hotel, self catering, B&B? What food you like?


----------



## chio (Nov 12, 2007)

I was over there just the other day for the Turner Prize exhibition; the city centre is a bit of a building site at present while they do the works for 2008 but it's still a brilliant place to visit, loads to do. I've never been up to see the Gormley statues, but if there's a Klimt exhibition on at the Tate I might drive up when I go to see that.


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2007)

This might be worth a look if it's still there:
http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/...74&siteid=50061-name_page.html#story_continue


----------



## foamy (Nov 12, 2007)

BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> This might be worth a look if it's still there:
> http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/...74&siteid=50061-name_page.html#story_continue



ah cool, thanks. i like Richard Wilson's stuff and it's on til the end of 2008


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> I was over there just the other day for the Turner Prize exhibition; the city centre is a bit of a building site at present while they do the works for 2008 but it's still a brilliant place to visit, loads to do. I've never been up to see the Gormley statues, but if there's a Klimt exhibition on at the Tate I might drive up when I go to see that.


Well worth a look at the Gormley stuff chuck


----------



## Dillinger4 (Nov 12, 2007)

I went to see the Gormley statues with an ex girfriend one freezing febuary day.

Her surname was Gormley as well. What are the chances of that?



Fond memories


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I went to see the Gormley statues with an ex girfriend one freezing febuary day.
> 
> Her surname was Gormley as well. What are the chances of that?
> 
> ...


  

I really, really wish I'd just happened upon them, without knowing they were there in the first place.  They're great, but it would be been greaterererer to just be surprised


----------



## dr.greenthumb (Nov 22, 2007)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> I think it was christmas 2005 when I went to see them as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah thats the walker. the museum's right by that and queen's square where theres loads of nice bars n cafés


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 27, 2007)

even i heard of purple aki !

foamy i'm in liverpool over christmas - pm if you're there

go down lark lane - been a long time since i was there - sojourner is it still work a wander?

don't go to the beetles museum

cathedrals?  pubs - always good.  its small enough to walk around a lot together at top of bold street and all the back streets up to phil pub and china town


----------



## machine cat (Dec 3, 2007)

As mentioned above the phil (phillamonic) pub is worth going to. It's on the corner of Hardman Street and Hope Street right inbetwen the two cathedrals. 

Although i've never been, i've heard that the Williamson tunnels on Edge Lane are quite good


----------



## Hi-ASL (Dec 3, 2007)

Ned Pointsman said:
			
		

> You could go and see purple aki for a cream tea.


"Do you do weights?" _{Feels unfortunate victim's muscles}_


----------



## foamy (Dec 3, 2007)

we're staying at the crowne plaza (?!) 28th - 30th december.

Any recommendations of seriously fancy posh places to eat (any genre of food, we aint fussy!)

thanks all who've suggested stuff to do.
Sojourner - did you go to the tate yet?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> Sojourner - did you go to the tate yet?


Nah, not yet - got sidetracked.  Am now thinking of going in Jan just before it finishes


I don't know any fancy posh places to eat btw


----------



## ethel (Dec 3, 2007)

there's a new fancy bar/restaurant right beside the tate. it has a circus theme. can't remember the name though


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahluv said:
			
		

> there's a new fancy bar/restaurant right beside the tate. it has a circus theme. can't remember the name though


Oh, where the fuck off big building site is at present?  Thought that was gonna be some shitty arena?


----------



## foamy (Dec 3, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> I don't know any fancy posh places to eat btw



i am shocked!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 3, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> we're staying at the crowne plaza (?!) 28th - 30th december.
> 
> Any recommendations of seriously fancy posh places to eat (any genre of food, we aint fussy!)
> 
> ...



Sapporo Teppanyaki is good.


----------



## ethel (Dec 3, 2007)

ah. i've stayed at the crowne plaza. it's okay, but avoid the restaurant!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 3, 2007)

sarahluv said:
			
		

> ah. i've stayed at the crowne plaza. it's okay, but avoid the restaurant!



As a general rule, don't eat in your Hotels restaurant.


----------



## foamy (Dec 3, 2007)

will do! we're staying there as it was buy one night get one free so we went for that one over the Adelphi ()  we'll see if that was a wise choice


----------



## ethel (Dec 3, 2007)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Oh, where the fuck off big building site is at present?  Thought that was gonna be some shitty arena?




i have no idea! it's owned by the same people who own korovo (sp?)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 5, 2007)

theres a posh place in hope street in between the cathedrals near to LIPA(Liverpool institute,,) building

its something to do with coach and horses - maybe royal carriage works 
its where my sister goes when she wants to eat well


----------



## miss direct (Dec 6, 2007)

teppenyaki place is a lot of fun, I went there and had lobster and cocktails. 

Eddie Rockets is good too, it's an American 50s style diner.


----------



## soulman (Dec 10, 2007)

Have a wander along Hope Street 
http://travel.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/travel/article2810854.ece


----------



## LM17 (Dec 10, 2007)

For fancy eateries there's the London Carriage Works (Hope Street, near the Philharmonic) or Alma de Cuba (Seel St). Alma de Cuba has an amazing interior - it's in a converted church and you can sit on the altar having a pint  but it does tend to fill up with posers later in the evenings 

e2a: Only thing I've heard about Eddie Rocket's is that the music is good, food is crap!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Dec 13, 2007)

Quinneys Caribbean restaurant in the middle of Liverpool is one of the best places I have ever eaten. It's really cheap. The people who run it are fantastic and the food is out of this world. City Centre, can't recommend highly enough


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 28, 2017)

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread but my question is the same - what is there to see & do in Liverpool but in 2017 rather than 2007! I'm here for the weekend


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2017)

Hellsbells said:


> Sorry for resurrecting an old thread but my question is the same - what is there to see & do in Liverpool but in 2017 rather than 2007! I'm here for the weekend









The curious Pyramidal tomb of William Mackenzie in Liverpool






Billy Fury remembered by Liverpool docks sculpture

In general, the former docks is pretty good - there's loads of museums and art galleries to take in, despite its touristness. It's a great walking city anywhere so I'd just head off and stroll where the fancy takes you.


----------

